# Windows 98 CIMOM



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I am trying to do my weekly ScanDisk and am having problems with the program CIMOM. I have done CTRL ALT DEL to stop all the un-necessary programs from running and CIMOM keeps starting again. I receive the error message that Scan Disk has restarted 10 times but a program is running.... The program is CIMOM. The only way I can complete my ScanDisk is to run in safe mode which takes 6 hours or more to complete. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

It'd odd you should even see this program. It's the Common Information Model Object Manager. Are you on some base that allows administration over the web?

Did you recently install a program/game that updated DirectX?

Do you see anything in the task list like: Winmgmt?


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

griffinspc said:


> It'd odd you should even see this program. It's the Common Information Model Object Manager. Are you on some base that allows administration over the web?
> 
> Did you recently install a program/game that updated DirectX?
> 
> Do you see anything in the task list like: Winmgmt?


No, I am a stand alone at home. I recently went from Dialup to a cable internet connection. On the same day I purchased a Firewall from Symantec and wentinto Windows and downloaded any updates that were available. Since that date I have had this problem.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> I recently went from Dialup to a cable internet connection. On the same day I purchased a Firewall from Symantec


 Well that may explain it. Probably the cable internet but don't ever rule out Symantec.

Try disconnecting the cable box then stopping CIMOM and see if it starts up on it's own again.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

By the way, Welcome to our little world.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I did disconnect the cable as well as disabling the firewall and CIMOM came right back, since then I have just been using the safe mode....



griffinspc said:


> Well that may explain it. Probably the cable internet but don't ever rule out Symantec.
> 
> Try disconnecting the cable box then stopping CIMOM and see if it starts up on it's own again.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well I hesitate to tell you to use msconfig to stop it from loading, if it's even visible there, since my guess is it's part of the broadband package. There really would be no other reason I can think of.

I think the best choice would be to let me ask a couple of folk here who may have experience with that file and broadband. Afraid I'm still a dial up man.

I'll see if they can review this.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I appreciate any help that you can give. In hindsite I wish I would have stayed with dial up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi lindam, welcome from me as well, Griff has asked me look in here, but I'm kinda stumped too.

I'd like to see your startup items, via, start, run, type msinfo32 and hit enter, go to software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.

http://www.wbemsource.org/wbem-tools/news.tpl?CALLER=index.tpl&gnid=218
Also, does that sound familiar?

Can you search for that file via windows explorer (cimom) and right click, properties and give us info on it.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

ScanButton 2.1	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\ScanButton 2.1\ScanButton.exe"
PowerReg Scheduler Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\PowerReg Scheduler.exe
Ulead Photo Express 3.0 SE Calendar Checker	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 3.0 SE\CalCheck.exe"
Microsoft Find Fast	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE"
Office Startup	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE" -b
HotSync Manager	Startup Group	C:\Palm\hotsync.exe
Event Planner Reminders Tray Icon	Startup Group	C:\Sierra\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
MSN Quick View	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\ONMSN\MSNDC.EXE"
Image Transfer	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe"
Dataviz Messenger	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\DvzCommon\DvzMsgr.exe
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
Adaware Bootup	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT AD-AWARE\AD-AWARE.EXE /Auto /Log "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT AD-AWARE\"
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
EnsoniqMixer	Registry (Machine Run)	starter.exe
mmpti	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\m1mmpti.exe
BillMinder	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
Adaptec DirectCD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\ZIPCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
ccApp	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
ccRegVfy	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
Advanced Tools Check	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\ADVCHK.EXE
NPROTECT	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Gene USB Monitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
TaskMon	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\taskmon.exe
Symantec Core LC	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
CriticalUpdate	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
CreateCD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\ZIPCD\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
rmmon	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mprmmon.exe
ccEvtMgr	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
NPROTECT	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
ccSetMgr	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
ccProxy	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPROXY.EXE
SndSrvc	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SNDSRVC.EXE


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, it's not in the startup process, unless you turned it off? When does it start running?

Also, not sure how much ram you have, but that is way too many startup items.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

The only time I see it running is when I am trying to do my ScanDisk. I do CTL ALT DEL to stop the unnecessary programs from running. CIMOM will not stop, it keeps coming back into the list after I EndTask.

I do not know how all of those got items got into my startup, nor do I know how to delete them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's try this. Reboot the computer. Do CTRL-ALT-DEL immediately after the desktop loads and prior to you opening any other programs. Is it there at that time?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

*Dataviz Messenger Startup Group C:\WINDOWS\DvzCommon\DvzMsgr.exe*

DataViz Documents to Go - "allows you to use your Word, Excel and PowerPoint files on your handheld anywhere, anytime. In addition, it now synchronizes e-mail with attachments, PDF files, pictures and Excel-like charts"

Do you use any software that may have installed this? http://www.dataviz.com/products/documentstogo/

This is just a guess base on the purpose of this file CIMOM


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

Okay, I tried this and the program was not there until I hit cancel and all of the programs loaded.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

No I do not use the documents to go software for my handheld.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not understanding what you mean that all the programs loaded when you hit cancel


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I am sorry for the confusion. I did as you suggested with CTL ALT DEL at start up and CIMOM did not load, so I hit cancel and let the programs continue to load and it showed up. I am sorry if I am making this more difficult.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Actually, allow everything that normally starts up to load......once Windows is at the desktop.........THEN do ctrl alt del........I can't see where it's starting in your startup items. Also, can you check in windows explorer by right clicking that file and seeing what properties says? It should give us some idea who it belongs to.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dataviz Messenger Startup Group C:\WINDOWS\DvzCommon\DvzMsgr.exe

Since griff mentioned that, do this, start, run, msconfig, startup tab, uncheck that puppy and see if it still loads.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

The location of the program found in the properties is C;\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMEM


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does it give details on WHO/WHAT company it belongs to? Is there a version tab?


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

Company is Microsoft
Product is WBEM SDR
Version 1.00.450.0000


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

keeping an eye here. Did you try this suggestion yet?
"do this, start, run, msconfig, startup tab, uncheck that puppy and see if it still loads."


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

yes I did and it is still there.....


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

This is just weird. I can't figure why this is on a Win98 machinein the first place. CIMOM I mean.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you save changes when you unchecked and restart?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, is there anything closely related in add/remove programs to either of the items that Griff or I mentioned earlier?


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes I did save the changes and restarted. I also just went in and removed the program "Documents To Go" for my handheld. Yes it is weird to me too and it did not show up until after I got Cable, downloaded the firewall and then did an update from Windows.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

After removing docs to go did you re-boot?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So is it still running?

If so,
Start, programs, startup folder.........what is there?


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

yes it is still there.

Startup folder contains:
Event Planner
Hot Snyc Manager
Image Transfer
Microsoft find fast
Office Start up
Power Reg Scheduler
Scan Button 2.1


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Griff, what do you think, I'm thinking that puppy may be like MSN Messenger, and needs to be killed via the program itself?

Dataviz Messenger Startup Group

Also, maybe we should just zap everything in that startup folder? The snync entry may be causing some problem?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Hot Snyc Manager


 Can you stop this and see what happens?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

LOL, great minds 1.01


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Griff, what do you think, I'm thinking that puppy may be like MSN Messenger, and needs to be killed via the program itself?
> 
> Dataviz Messenger Startup Group
> 
> ...


I just asked about this too as you were posting.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

LOL. Not so great if we can't figure this


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Lindam, do you see Dataviz Messenger in Add/Remove programs and if so and you don't use it can you remove it?


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

No it is not in the Add/remove programs. Documents to go was there and I removed it. I am hesitant to remove Hot Sync manager as it was there prior to the CIMOM problem.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

lindam said:


> No it is not in the Add/remove programs. Documents to go was there and I removed it. I am hesitant to remove Hot Sync manager as it was there prior to the CIMOM problem.


No problem, if Hot Sync was there leave it. I just meant to stop it from loading as a test since MS may have had an update to it that started the problem.

So Dataviz isn't there but it's starting on every boot. Do you see any program in Add/Remove that just makes no sense to you that might be a messaging application?


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

No I do not see any Messenger programs in the add/remove. What is RUNDLL32.EXE for? The reason I ask this is, I wanted to make sure all files, shortcuts, etc. pertaining to Dataviz were deleted, so I did a search. A shortcut was found and windows asked if I wanted to direct the shortcut to the RUNDLL.EXE because the program for Dataviz had been moved.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Holy crap, have you scanned for viruses? Virus program up to date?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Are you familiar with the registry at all? Would you be comfortable doing a search in the registry for "Runonce"? Or just navigate to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

If so I'd like to know if a strat up item is in the right hand pane for Dataviz. You may see other Run entries right next to Runonce, check those too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/rundll/


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

She wrote RUNDLL32.EXE not rundll.exe, whew!!

Edit: Or is that *he* wrote?


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I am a she, and yes I keep my antivirus software up to date and scan regularly.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

lindam said:


> No I do not see any Messenger programs in the add/remove. What is RUNDLL32.EXE for? The reason I ask this is, I wanted to make sure all files, shortcuts, etc. pertaining to Dataviz were deleted, so I did a search. A shortcut was found and windows asked if I wanted to direct the shortcut to the RUNDLL.EXE because the program for Dataviz had been moved.


Griff, this is what I based my last post on. Why would it want to direct to a shortcut that didn't exist?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> Griff, this is what I based my last post on. Why would it want to direct to a shortcut that didn't exist?


 I would suspect that leftover registry entries have it confused so now it's trying to link to the basics Windows run command but that's just a guess.

lindam, I think I asked before if you have any registry experience so that you'd feel comfortable messing around in there. Do You and would you?

PS: I just got your name. Duh! Sometimes I don't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

subscribing


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

john, under thread tools, you can choose the 'subscribe' button


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi AcaCandy,

My natural self assurance and bouyant personality
gives me the confidence to freely flaunt my interest
in this thread, without any need for anonymity.

Cheers, John


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

Griff, 

I am sorry that I did not respond to your original message. No, I do not have any registry experience. But I would certainly give it a try if you think it might solve this situation I have. Thanks, Linda


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

OK, maybe we can do something with this that way but I have a little network problem of my own at the moment so tomorrow I'll post a How To.

Providing I don't incinerate my machines tonight!


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I am in no hurry. I appreciate the help anytime it is convenient. Hope things work out well for you on your end.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

OK, here goes. Edit the registry:
First make a backup. I always do this though you shouldn't need it.

1. Click Start, click Run, type *scanregw*, and then click OK.
2. When you receive a prompt to back up the registry, click Yes.
3. When you receive the "Backup complete" message, click OK.

Now go to Start / Run and type in *regedit* and hit enter. A window will open similar to explorer with a left and right pane. In the left pane at the top you'll see, My Computer and below that folders listed like; HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT.

Highlight My Computer then press *Ctrl* and then *F*

A find window will open. Type in *Dataviz* and then click, *Find Next*. This will start a search for any Dataviz entry. There may be none, I doubt it, or 7,10, who knows.

Each time it finds an entry it will stop on the entry and at that point you can hit the delete key. When that entry is deleted you can hit *F3* which will continue the search until all entries are found and deleted.

When done, you'll know when, click *Registry* in the toolbar and click *Exit*. That's it.

Re-boot and see if you have our villain anymore.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I did as you suggested and the villian is still present..... I noticed cimom in the registry several times while it was scanning for the Dataviz. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I hesitate to have you do the same to CIMOM until I see if Candy agrees. Let's see what she thinks because there's a chance that there is some app you have dependent on it though I can't imagine what.

We can also do the search and just rename every CIMOM entry with CICO_ then test it but let's wait for Candy's opinion.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Here I thought I could get away with just deleting the last two replies to this thread 

Since you have the registry backed up, I'd give it a shot. Worst case scenario, you'll need to restore the backed up registry. I can't imagine needing anything that refers to that anyway. By the way, I'd choose the delete route instead of wasting my time renaming it.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Good, I hoped you suggest that route.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

Okay, I will do it tonight when I get home from work and see what happens. Thanks to both of you. Linda


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I just deleted CIMOM out of the registry and rebooted. So far so good.... I will try to run a scan disk tomorrow and see if I am able to do so and let you know. Thanks, Linda


----------



## shaynas_mom (Dec 21, 2002)

I would be interested to know exactly what this CIMOM is, because I noticed that since I purchased Norton Internet Security 2004 (late March), I am also unable to do a Scan Disk or a Defrag. The Defrag will stay at 0%, and the Scan Disk does exactly as Linda describes. And CIMOM will not delete. Just will not delete out of that startup list!I do not, however, have any of the other programs that Linda mentions. I really would be interested in knowing if this has been resolved because I would love to be able to do a Defrag and Scan Disk! I have Windows 98. I am also on cable modem.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

I was able to complete a ScanDisk and Defrag this morning. I know how frustrating it was for me trying to get through it, so after I read your post last night I got up early to try it so I could let you know the results right away. Griff and Candy are the ones that walked me through it.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

Griff and Candy,

I was able to complete my scandisk and defrag this morning without any gliches... Thank you so much for all of your help through this.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WBEM\CIMOM]
"EnableEvents"="0"
"Logging"="0"
"Logging Directory"= k:\temp
"Working Directory"= k:\temp
"Backup Interval Threshold"="60"

WBEM (Windows Based Enterprise Management is what I believe this acronym stands for), which I do not like or trust personally, has a logging feature!

I am of the opinion to turn off logging if you do not need it and can in most all OS functions in Win2k... even the Event Logs, if you do NOT need to be recording it!

This also theoretically helps ease fragmentation also potentially, another speed benefit that COULD result!

(This is JUST LIKE turning off the Extensible Counters for NT based Os' performance monitor, a proven speedup by turning off logging of disks, TcpIP, faxing, printing, heck... anything IO related for more speed!)

Less Disk I/O in logging = more speed is the rationale! Less fragmentation potential as well... no log written means a file cannot fragment or fragment other files also!
http://www.avatar.demon.nl/APKTuneup.html

I found that posted at another site, shaynas mom, can you look to see if that entry is present on your computer?

As a side note, I just scanned my computer and found cimom on win98 cab number 59.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I also have in on an XP machine, it appears to be an Office Outlook configuration file......hmmmmmmm......


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

lindam said:


> Griff and Candy,
> 
> I was able to complete my scandisk and defrag this morning without any gliches... Thank you so much for all of your help through this.


You were a pleasure to work with.


----------



## lindam (Apr 22, 2004)

As were you!!!! I hope to be of help if the future.


----------



## shaynas_mom (Dec 21, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WBEM\CIMOM]
> "EnableEvents"="0"
> "Logging"="0"
> "Logging Directory"= k:\temp
> ...


I just went into Regedit in my Win98 & it does show a logging feature within CIMOM under WBEM. I won't touch it until you say, but can I just remove the lines that say "Logging - 1" and "Logging Directory" as well as Log File Max Size? I did d/l Diskeeper Lite, but if simply getting rid of these registry entries can help me to once again do the Defrag & Scan Disk, that'd be easy!! I just want to make sure it doesn't mess up anything else.

Thanks so much.

PS Just looked up at the post from Linda that said she deleted the entire CIMOM out of the registry, can I just go ahead and do that?? That's even easier!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For right now, just so we have two examples of possible fixes, can you just change the 1 to a zero?


----------



## shaynas_mom (Dec 21, 2002)

I just wanted to thank you all for helping me with this (what ended up to be a) Dataviz problem. And yes, Candy, it was in Office 2000 - I think in Outlook (which I don't even USE & thought I had erased all traces of in here). At any rate, CIMOM does still show up even after Alt Control Delete, but it doesn't even matter, because bottom line I was able to do the Scan Disk and Defrag with no problems whatsoever.

Again, many thanks!


----------



## vadocRET (May 22, 2004)

I would like to ask for help with this issue. I am having nearly the same problems: Win98, cable internet, new Norton Internet Security program installed, and now error messages: " The Repository was not created by the currently installed version of CIMOM!" or "CIMOM is already running. Multiple copies are not supported. This copy will terminate." I am unable to set up the Norton program without these messages interfering and ultimately causing the computer to "lock up" or simply crash! I have uninstalled the Norton twice (including removing all registry entries), but I still have the problem with CIMOM. My situation is different in that you fixed lindam by removing the program DATAVIZ, and I do not have that program loaded. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

vadocRET said:


> I would like to ask for help with this issue. I am having nearly the same problems: Win98, cable internet, new Norton Internet Security program installed, and now error messages: " The Repository was not created by the currently installed version of CIMOM!" or "CIMOM is already running. Multiple copies are not supported. This copy will terminate." I am unable to set up the Norton program without these messages interfering and ultimately causing the computer to "lock up" or simply crash! I have uninstalled the Norton twice (including removing all registry entries), but I still have the problem with CIMOM. My situation is different in that you fixed lindam by removing the program DATAVIZ, and I do not have that program loaded. Anyone have any ideas?


Hi and welcome. What do you have running via, start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok...go to software, either startups, or running tasks, depending on when you are starting the second entry of CIMOM, go to edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## vadocRET (May 22, 2004)

Here is the copy from Running Tasks. CIMOM is not listed in the startup programs.

Kernel32.dll	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mstask.exe	4.71.1972.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Encmontr.exe	2, 0, 0, 1	Encompass, Inc.	Monitor Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\Encmontr.exe	4.0	MONITOR Application
Ccevtmgr.exe	2.1.0.610	Symantec Corporation	Common Client Event Manager Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccevtmgr.exe	4.0	Common Client
Ccsetmgr.exe	2.1.0.610	Symantec Corporation	Common Client Settings Manager Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccsetmgr.exe	4.0	Common Client
Ccproxy.exe	2.1.2.800	Symantec Corporation	Common Client Network Proxy Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccproxy.exe	4.0	Common Client
Sndsrvc.exe	5.3.1.53	Symantec Corporation	Network Driver Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Sndsrvc.exe	4.0	Symantec Security Drivers
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Systray.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mixghost.exe C:\ACS495\Mixghost.exe	4.0	
Ddhelp.exe	4.09.00.0900	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows®
Evntsvc.exe	0.1.0.880	RealNetworks, Inc.	RealNetworks Scheduler	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\Evntsvc.exe	4.0	RealOne Player (32-bit) 
Ccapp.exe	2.1.0.610	Symantec Corporation	Common Client User Session	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccapp.exe	4.0	Common Client
Symlcsvc.exe	1, 8, 48, 77	Symantec Corporation	Symantec Core Component	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\Symlcsvc.exe	4.0	Symantec Core Component
Ctfmon.exe	1.00.2409.7 built by: Lab06_N	Microsoft Corporation	Cicero Loader	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ctfmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Weather.exe	3, 0, 0, 18	AWS Convergence Technologies, Inc.	WeatherBug	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\Weather.exe	4.0	AWS, Inc.WeatherBug
Quick.exe	7, 1, 1, 0	Corel Corporation Limited	Desktop Application Director	F:\COREL\OFFICE7\DAD7\Quick.exe	4.0	DAD
Hotsync.exe	4.0.4	Palm, Inc.	HotSync® Manager Application	F:\PALM\Hotsync.exe	4.0	HotSync® Manager, Palm Desktop
Cimom.exe	1.00.450.0000	Microsoft Corporation	WBEM SDK	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\Cimom.exe	4.0	WBEM SDK
Netscp6.exe	6.2.3.0	Netscape Communications Corporation	Netscape application file	F:\OLDNETSCP4.5\Netscp6.exe	4.0	NETSCAPE
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WBEM\CIMOM]
> "EnableEvents"="0"
> "Logging"="0"
> "Logging Directory"= k:\temp
> ...


Did you check that registry entry?


----------



## vadocRET (May 22, 2004)

If you mean, did I check to see that 'enable events' and 'logging' were set to '0', yes I did, and yes, they are set to '0'.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's see the startups then, same way as you did before with the msinfo32, but go to software, startups, then follow the rest of my instructions.


----------



## vadocRET (May 22, 2004)

ok, here you are:

Corel Desktop Application Director	Startup Group	F:\Corel\Office7\Dad7\QUICK.EXE
HotSync Manager	Startup Group	F:\palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
ctfmon.exe	Registry (Per-User Run)	ctfmon.exe
Weather	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
Disknag	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\DELL\DISKNAG.EXE
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
Touch Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Dell\WinLED.exe
Mixghost	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\ACS495\MixGhost.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
PowerQuest Startup Utility	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\PowerQuest\PartitionMagic4\UTILITY\MMOVER32\PQINIT.EXE
EM_EXEC	Registry (Machine Run)	F:\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
TkBellExe	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
CriticalUpdate	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
ccApp	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
Symantec Core LC	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
URLLSTCK.exe	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\UrlLstCk.exe
Symantec NetDriver Monitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\LIVEUP~1\SNDMON.EXE
V128IID	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\v128iitw.dll,STB_InitTweak
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
Encompass_ENCMONTR	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Encompass\ENCMONTR.EXE
ccEvtMgr	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
ccSetMgr	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
ccProxy	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPROXY.EXE
SndSrvc	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SNDSRVC.EXE


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cimom.exe 1.00.450.0000 Microsoft Corporation WBEM SDK C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\Cimom.exe 4.0 WBEM SDK


Ok, something that you are starting from your startup point, to the point where you have the problem. Keep an eye on what you load, and keep checking your running tasks.


----------



## brgordon32 (Jun 8, 2004)

I installed Norton 2004 and now have problems with CIMOM My sys info is below Can they help here?




Kernel32.dll	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mstask.exe	4.71.1769.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Ccevtmgr.exe	2.1.0.610	Symantec Corporation	Common Client Event Manager Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccevtmgr.exe	4.0	Common Client
Ccsetmgr.exe	2.1.0.610	Symantec Corporation	Common Client Settings Manager Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Ccsetmgr.exe	4.0	Common Client
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Sndsrvc.exe	5.2.0.108	Symantec Corporation	Symantec Network Driver Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\Sndsrvc.exe	4.0	Symantec Security Drivers
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Cimom.exe	1.00.450.0000	Microsoft Corporation	WBEM SDK	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\Cimom.exe	4.0	WBEM SDK
Ctnotify.exe	1.55.0.0	Creative Technology Ltd.	Disc Detector	C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\Ctnotify.exe	4.0	Creative Disc Detector
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Qttask.exe	6.4	Apple Computer, Inc. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Qttask.exe	4.0	QuickTime
Mediadet.exe	1.55.2.0	Creative Technology Ltd.	Disc Detector	C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\Mediadet.exe	4.0	Creative Disc Detector
Symlcsvc.exe	1, 8, 48, 77	Symantec Corporation	Symantec Core Component	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\Symlcsvc.exe	4.0	Symantec Core Component
Loadqm.exe	5.4.1103.3	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft QMgr	C:\WINDOWS\Loadqm.exe	4.0	QMgr Loader
Netscp.exe	7.1	Mozilla, Netscape	Netscape	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE\Netscp.exe	4.0	Mozilla
Swtray.exe	3.02.391	Microsoft Corporation	MS GDP Tray	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\GAME CONTROLLERS\Swtray.exe	4.0	Microsoft Game Controller Software
Ddhelp.exe	4.09.00.0900	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows®
Acrotray.exe	5, 0, 0, 0	Adobe Systems Inc.	AcroTray	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\DISTILLR\Acrotray.exe	4.0	AcroTray - Adobe Acrobat Distiller helper application.
Iexplore.exe	6.00.2800.1106	Microsoft Corporation	Internet Explorer	C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Iexplore.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. It's in your running items as well.

I'm going to scour around the Norton site, I'm seeing more and more of this silly file creating havoc.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Candy,

I believe you will find this interesting. It is a pretty good description of what exactly WBEM, CIM, and CIMOM actually does.

Windows Management Instrumentation(WMI) is an implementation of Distributed Management Task

Force's (DMTF) Web-Based Enterprise Management (WBEM). WBEM is a set of open, industry-defined specifications that unify and extend the management of enterprise-computing environment. The central part of WMI is the CIMOM (Common Interface Model Object Manager) which is an interface to the CIM(Common Information Model) which actually is a data container.

WMI makes it possible for drivers, services, and applications to return information in form of

data or events into the CIM. This data can be extracted and analyzed by system managers to provide information about how

to better manage, troubleshoot and tune their systems. As an example of program used to

extract is the WBEMTEST.EXE Extra Info WMI at MS TechNet This is continuously logging to the file CIM.REC causes extra IO and defragmentation. To disable it you need to go to the registry

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \SOFTWARE \Microsoft \WBEM \CIMOM]

EnableEvents = "0" (Default - "1")

Logging = "0" (Default - "1")

Logging Directory = "C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\Logs"

Working Directory = "C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM"

One can also change the logging and working directory to a RAM-drive to increase speed.

Also change the providers logging directory under

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WBEM\PROVIDERS\Logging\DSProvider]

"File"="G:\Logs\DSProvider.log"

My guess is that Norton as well as other software manufacturers are using this standard to retrieve data from a users system using the excuse that it is needed to do such things as update virus files, etc. IMHO all it is doing is spying. While originally I believe this "service" was designed for Win2000 and XP flatforms, I wouldn't be surprised if it has been modified to work on Win9x flatforms as well.

Just thought i'd pass this along.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Interesting reading.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Found this one Rog had worked on..........sounds like a thought.........

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=99310&highlight=wbem


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Here's some more interesting reading.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That would explain why I can't find it on my 98SE machine. I didn't install that option........hmmmmmmmmmmm, getting trickier and trickier.


----------



## cornop (Feb 2, 2005)

Let me start off by saying this is my first post and after scouring the internet for answers these were the only forums that made any sense in the removal of this "program"

I am running windows 98 and out of nowhere cimom started popping up at startup. The only place I can figure it came from was antivirus software which I installed earlier this week (and quickly uninstalled). But when I looked at the cimom log, it says its been on the computer since early december. I scanned the registry for dataviz entries and it came back with 16 entires and all the data says its for Works 3.0(4.0) for macintosh. Just wanted to double check and make sure those are what I should be deleting to get rid of this damned program!

PS....Go Birds!


----------

